

Any company that specializes in basic (i.e. dumb/feature) cell phones? - tomkazarian

It seems like there will be a growing demand for basic cell phones as more and more people want to focus on the present moment and essentially choose to disconnect in order to reconnect.<p>I just picked up a Nokia 515 (1 month standby time), good looks, decent antenna&#x2F;speakerphone, can send&#x2F;receive texts, it does have basic email functionality and ultra-basic web access but I don&#x27;t use them.<p>My question is, &#x27;Is there a company focusing on creating stripped down (in terms of features) phones that just have good looks, HUGE battery life, EXCELLENT antennas&#x2F;speakerphones&#x2F;call-quality, and not email&#x2F;web access, etc. ?&#x27;
======
mlwarren
[http://www.greatcall.com/products/jitterbug](http://www.greatcall.com/products/jitterbug)
Jitterbug fits the description. My grandmother just got one. Big, simple
buttons and no other features. I don't even think it has texting. One of the
more interesting features is operator assisted calling.

What I find interesting is the Jitterbug phone is relatively expensive for how
simple it is. They sell it on their site for $100. I found it on Amazon for
$80. Similar "simple" phones with other carriers can be found for free, or $10
or so.

------
jeffmould
It's funny you bring this up. I was talking to a friend the other day and we
were talking about the future of mobile devices. I made a comment that I would
rather go back to a "dumb" phone with better reception quality and better
battery. I find myself using my iPad and laptop more and more over my phone
for web and email and really just use my phone for calls/texting. I would
rather have a plan with two devices one being a cheap phone and the other just
unlimited (truly unlimited) data for my tablet. I know you can do this to some
extent already, but it could be better.

------
gotorazor
[http://www.dorousa.us/](http://www.dorousa.us/)

They basically sell a cellphone for seniors.

More to what your point. I think the ideal "dumb" phone for me would be an
updated LG Keybro (for texting) that can do wifi tether.

------
Mankhool
[http://www.johnsphones.com/](http://www.johnsphones.com/) If I didn't have an
employer paid for iPhone 5S with unlimited data THIS (or the N515) would be my
choice.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
[http://www.johnsphones.com/store/item9](http://www.johnsphones.com/store/item9)
\- John's phones not even have a screen!

------
planetjay
Walmart -> Unlocked Cell Phones -> Blu

